# picking the right puppy for sport



## james m white (May 8, 2010)

I'm planning on buying a dogo argentino with the intention of doing schutzhund work with him this would be the first dog that i have done any work with. I KNOW THAT THIS ISNT A MAL OR GSD, i love the breed and dont hunt so this is the only venue that i can think the dogo may really succeed in working with the dogo (and schutzhund work sound fun, exciting, and extremely demanding) 

bringing me to my point how do i go about picking a solid puppy at 8 weeks old for the sport i know there is no guarantees but there has to be some prepick checks that you schutzhund gods use to pick your dogs.

keep in mind i already have a breeder i want to use in denver they dont work their dogs (like many breeders in the states) but the bitch is from argentina and dog is from italy so i hope the line will still have the required high drives. 

also if anyone has seen one work (FR, Schutzhund, etc) and can give me insight on their ability to work (strengths and weaknesses) it would really be helpful 
thanks- james


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

You think the dog will have the right stuff because of where it's geographically from?


----------



## james m white (May 8, 2010)

Ben Colbert said:


> You think the dog will have the right stuff because of where it's geographically from?


  no not at all... but not many breeders here arent breeding them to work and from what i am reading they are losing the drives required but in argentina and europe they still work them. for the same reason people go to germany and east europe for gsd's they just get bred to work more from those countries the drives arent watered down thanks for the post


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

you're going about this whole thing incorrectly.

Decide on what you want in a dog and what sport you want to do and then find the right breeder that meets your criteria. Any other way and you increase your chance for failure.


----------



## james m white (May 8, 2010)

Chris Michalek said:


> you're going about this whole thing incorrectly.
> 
> Decide on what you want in a dog and what sport you want to do and then find the right breeder that meets your criteria. Any other way and you increase your chance for failure.


thanks for the post i know i am going about it wrong its just that when i was in iraq my i told my wife my plan to buy one and work it and she paid for the puppy when she couldnt find dogos who were doing pp work in the states so she found one with the best credentials confirmationwise that she could find.... that being said she was tryin to surprise me for my homecoming and did.. but she didnt do to much research on a breeder unfortunatley and i dont have the heart to tell her the breeder she picked was not a working line i did however see her dogos and the litter that is in the works have perents with noticible high drive and good temperment.... even if the dog doesnt excell because of line the sport isnt that important to me i want the dog to have fun thats all. but at the same time want to increase my chances of being competitive now that the breeder is set. thanks for the post


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

james m white said:


> no not at all... but not many breeders here arent breeding them to work and from what i am reading they are losing the drives required but in argentina and europe they still work them. for the same reason people go to germany and east europe for gsd's they just get bred to work more from those countries the drives arent watered down thanks for the post


If you want to use the GSD analogy, you need to understand that is the biggest example of how there are shit breeders around the world. The fact that the parents were imported is not proof of anything. People who are looking for a GSD for schutzhund generally fair better going to working line breeders not show line breeders or pet breeders, regardless of whether they are searching in the USA or Europe. Since the breeder you are looking at does not work their dogs they might have been sold dogs that were no good for the work. I think you would be better off talking to those who are breeding specifically for work regardless of the breed or the country of origin.


----------



## james m white (May 8, 2010)

susan tuck said:


> If you want to use the GSD analogy, you need to understand that is the biggest example of how there are shit breeders around the world. The fact that the parents were imported is not proof of anything. People who are looking for a GSD for schutzhund generally fair better going to working line breeders not show line breeders or pet breeders, regardless of whether they are searching in the USA or Europe. Since the breeder you are looking at does not work their dogs they might have been sold dogs that were no good for the work. I think you would be better off talking to those who are breeding specifically for work regardless of the breed or the country of origin.


im sorry i didnt mean to say anything to make anyone feel like im buying the puppy for the reason that it is from somewhere as i do know that geographic location has no bering on the dogs ability to work although it doesnt hurt my chances i feel like it may help.... i did see the dogs in person they have great temperment and good drive i said earlier here why i am choosing this breeder.....unfortunately...but i just want to increase my chances to succeed i was hoping to get getting good post from intelligent people who understand what im saying and willing to give good information i am getting critical posts from intelligent people who are totally disregarding the fact that i realize that the line i am buying from is not a working one....but im still going to buy a dog from this line... and want to make the best out of the situation. i totally respect your post but i just dont understand why after all the things you said you didnt mention ways or methods you use test a puppy's drives/ temperment in order to pick a good puppy for work if it impossible to do so from a line like this or from the age of 8 weeks thats fine just tell me. thanks again for your post


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

did you already the puppy or are you thinking about buying the puppy? OR do you already have the puppy?

If you don't have the puppy then why are you set on that breeder or even that breed? Why a dogo? What about the dogo is it that attracts you?


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

James 
I have American Bulldogs and this is what I'm looking for in a pup slated for work . But please understand I'm still pretty green in this area. 

*Bold confident attitude,* 
*Natural Retriever* - this tells me that they are biddable or easy to train.
*Prey drive* - medium / high for me they don't have to be over top. 
*Defense drive* - with bulldogs a little goes a very long way. It's also what adds the intensity and realness in the Hold/Bark and object guard
*Environmentally sound* 
*STABLE, SOUND Temperament and Clear Headed* - for me without these you have nothing!!!

I like a dog that has some object drive as it makes reward based training with a toy or tug easy. 
Also want a pup who is eager to meet new things and people, chases paper, a ball or pretty much anything thats moving pick it up and bring it back to me. Want who readily bites my pants, a rag or small tug and holds on, when I walk around the area want the pup to follow without encouragement. If I bend down and make threatening noises by slapping the ground with something does the come confidently to me if called. I like to drop and or roll a pan/bottle filled with rocks...I want the pup that runs over to investigate. if it takes him a moment to recover that's ok but not ideal. 

James I also look in a pup's eyes to see if anyone's home! To me this indicates a thinking mind...a possessing some intelligence. 






james m white said:


> I'm planning on buying a dogo argentino with the intention of doing schutzhund work with him this would be the first dog that i have done any work with. I KNOW THAT THIS ISNT A MAL OR GSD, i love the breed and dont hunt so this is the only venue that i can think the dogo may really succeed in working with the dogo (and schutzhund work sound fun, exciting, and extremely demanding)
> 
> bringing me to my point how do i go about picking a solid puppy at 8 weeks old for the sport i know there is no guarantees but there has to be some prepick checks that you schutzhund gods use to pick your dogs.
> 
> ...


----------



## james m white (May 8, 2010)

Chris Michalek said:


> did you already the puppy or are you thinking about buying the puppy? OR do you already have the puppy?
> 
> If you don't have the puppy then why are you set on that breeder or even that breed? Why a dogo? What about the dogo is it that attracts you?


good question.... long answer though i guess... my grandpa is from iceland, no real hunting there so when he came to the states for work hunting and training dogs it became his pasttime so did dogs he had 6 beagles,3 blueticks, and 2 vizlas, when he moved from alabama to arkansas (1989) he bought 2 dogo argentino's (one named gunnar, and 1 named jj val doon) naming the second one after me because he was solid white and so was my last name being translated as "the white" to him it suited the dog. they were my favorite dogs since then but i never really hunt and felt like it would b impractical for me to get one, but as of recent i am getting interested in pp sports (SCH., FR, MONDIO, ect) and thought that my favorite breed would do decent at it and would finally be an excuse to buy one the reason i pickedd the breeder is posted above but its ok because if the dog isnt suited for pp it will be a good pet and if it needs a job ill find it one. good question tho sorry such a long reply..


----------



## james m white (May 8, 2010)

Lynda Myers said:


> James
> I have American Bulldogs and this is what I'm looking for in a pup slated for work . But please understand I'm still pretty green in this area.
> 
> *Bold confident attitude,*
> ...


 that is the best post ive received so far mind you its only been a day but that will be extremely helpful and i can use this any other ideas would be great thank


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

james m white said:


> good question.... long answer though i guess... my grandpa is from iceland, no real hunting there so when he came to the states for work hunting and training dogs it became his pasttime so did dogs he had 6 beagles,3 blueticks, and 2 vizlas, when he moved from alabama to arkansas (1989) he bought 2 dogo argentino's (one named gunnar, and 1 named jj val doon) naming the second one after me because he was solid white and so was my last name being translated as "the white" to him it suited the dog. they were my favorite dogs since then but i never really hunt and felt like it would b impractical for me to get one, but as of recent i am getting interested in pp sports (SCH., FR, MONDIO, ect) and thought that my favorite breed would do decent at it and would finally be an excuse to buy one the reason i pickedd the breed is posted above but its ok because if the dog isnt suited for pp it will be a good pet and if it needs a job ill find it one. good question tho sorry such a long reply..



All I can say is, think it through....

I was a rottweiler fanatic for 20 years and now I would never get another one. I happen to have one that works too but after having a Malinois, I'm done with the Rotts. 

The point is, figure out what you want in a dog and then find the dog/breeder to fit your needs. I bet it won't be a dogo


----------



## james m white (May 8, 2010)

Chris Michalek said:


> All I can say is, think it through....
> 
> I was a rottweiler fanatic for 20 years and now I would never get another one. I happen to have one that works too but after having a Malinois, I'm done with the Rotts.
> 
> The point is, figure out what you want in a dog and then find the dog/breeder to fit your needs. I bet it won't be a dogo


 thanks so much for your concern i need a dog that is short haired fairly energetic, good drives, known for good temperment, mal is way to off the wall for my family, germans are to hairy my home, i like ab but i feel like weaknesses of the ab arent shared with the dogo (stamina, tracking, hard head) now im not saying all ab are like this just what i read alot of them have problems in i do want a dogo and some people have told me i dont but nobody has told me there weaknesses in the sport and y the dog would b hard for me to work with thanks again for the post


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

James,

You really need to stop making these dumb comments on other breeds. You realize that AB's tend to be very good trackers right? And do you think Dogos are going to have better stamina and easier to train than a American Bulldog.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

MY AB was WAY easier to train than ANY of my dogos! My AB has done OB, bitework, and therapy work. She is an AWESOME dog and WISH we never spayed her(she was a rescue). IMHO, the dogos' temperament from breeders here in the US is definately something to be desired....be careful. If you get the right line of AB's they have awesome stamina and noses...you just have to stay away from the Johnson types....if you were to find an AB breeder that breeds more like the OSW's that would be your ticket.


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Maureen A Osborn said:


> MY AB was WAY easier to train than ANY of my dogos! My AB has done OB, bitework, and therapy work. She is an AWESOME dog and WISH we never spayed her(she was a rescue). IMHO, the dogos' temperament from breeders here in the US is definately something to be desired....be careful. If you get the right line of AB's they have awesome stamina and noses...you just have to stay away from the Johnson types....if you were to find an AB breeder that breeds more like the OSW's that would be your ticket.


I agree with most of what you have said regarding the AB except for one thing. Did you know that most of the sport titled ABs are in fact hybrids? And of those a good portion of them are either directly out of or down off one or more of these three related sires (High Jumpin Mikie, Koa and Matias). A quick glance through the pedigrees reveals a common denominator...a dog named Symmes Rip N Woody. Who is fact a Johnson dog. 

A good dog is where you find it however in order to find it ya gotta know what your looking for. And in the case off breeds not fall into the trap of the hurry up a wait game. Off breeds often times take a while to mature so patience on the handler's part is a must.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

James, I like FR, PSA, NVBK,APPDA, ASR etc.....I have Mals and GSD's, I just got another Mal puppy and what I was looking for in this 11 week Mal pup,of course good health, and looks, interest in retrieve( tennis ball etc) interest in playing the game of tug, solid nerves- not concerned with people,dogs,floors loud noises...there are a lot of things I look for-but those are some of the them. I don't know of anyone myself that has a DOGO for sport, but I hope your successful and have lots of fun with your new pup!!


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Lynda. Yea, actually I kinda knew that, I am just not a personal fan of Johnson types. Not saying they are all bad, but have seen more unwarrented human aggression in them, in my experiences and travels. Even some of the Painter lines have been a little aggressive. He just mentioned family pet first and the OSW would fit that perfectly, they are great farm utility dogs and family dogs. FInding an OSW breeder though isnt easy. Having a little bit of Johnson in the lines isnt bad though, IMHO.I prefer the straight fronts, not bullied out, and the muzzles being longer, not crunched in like the Johnsons. They are also more athletic IMHO. The most I want to see is a reverse scissor. My favorite is Joshua's Sand Valley Sam (aka Cowboy) and his son, Joshua's Ol Southern White.


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Maureen A Osborn said:


> Hi Lynda. Yea, actually I kinda knew that, I am just not a personal fan of Johnson types. Not saying they are all bad, but have seen more unwarrented human aggression in them, in my experiences and travels. Even some of the Painter lines have been a little aggressive. He just mentioned family pet first and the OSW would fit that perfectly, they are great farm utility dogs and family dogs. FInding an OSW breeder though isnt easy. Having a little bit of Johnson in the lines isnt bad though, IMHO.I prefer the straight fronts, not bullied out, and the muzzles being longer, not crunched in like the Johnsons. They are also more athletic IMHO. The most I want to see is a reverse scissor. My favorite is Joshua's Sand Valley Sam (aka Cowboy) and his son, Joshua's Ol Southern White.


Hi how are ya!:smile:
Ya know you could've been seeing just plain ole' bad temperament that is one of the major problems we face in this breed. It's true that Johnson dog tends to be more defensive. Which was one of the reasons for crossing them to standards. hoping to give the standards a slight edge in bitework. 
I understand your personal preference and actually have an old Lem Miller tape somewhere around here with Cowboy and couple other early Joshua dogs on it doing what they do. :mrgreen:

Maureen not all hybrids look like bullies. In fact none of my dogs look like bullies and two would be considered hybrids (Johnson dogs in the 2nd -3rd generations) and my male goes back to several well known older type Johnson dogs in the 4-5 generations. 
So to characterize all hybrids as being flat nosed, fiddle fronted, with no drive, so wide they can't move bully crap would be incorrect. It sounds like you haven't saw very many standard type hybrids and those you have were probably mistook for standards. 
Quite a few hybrids not only have good conformation with the nice straight top and bottom lines. But are also in possession of straight fronts with tight feet and their gait is fluidant and effortless. Some are very tolerate of the heat, sport a reverse scissor and have muzzles measure 4 inches in length.

Maureen you might find this story of interest considering your feelings on Johnson dogs. I was at a AB show in Butler, IL (1999 ?) and after the show a few of us went over to a guy's house who had herd of Eurasian(sp) hogs. Well the long and short is two guys gave each of their dogs a go. One had a big sloppy, out at the elbow, flat faced , barrel ribbed Johnson dog and the other had you guess it...a dogo. The dogo would not engage the hog. While the Johnson dog did run out of steam he did manage to still engage the hog. Ok it wasn't pretty and definitely not what you look for in a catch dog. But true to blood of dogs past the instinct was still strong to catch in the bulldog.





Curious to know if she looks bully to you?









What about the dogs in her pedigree?
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/american_bulldog/pedigree/908883.html

How bout this dog? 
http://http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/american_bulldog/pedigree/709504.html:smile:


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

NIce looking pup! The muzzle is really nice, hard to tell if it elbows out tho from that pic. I remember doing research a while back and remember the names, "Souza" and "SAB". If I remember correctly, Souza is more bully type and SAB more standard. I didn't say that a Johnson's couldn't catch a hog or that a dogo is better, all dogs are different. Trust me, I've seen plenty a dogo cur out in the pen. I've also seen dogos that are too "bully" that can catch, but one hog and that's it, it overheats and all. My AB never saw a hog till she was 6 years old, and she caught her first time seeing it like see had been doing it her whole life, as to where I am seeing dogos that aren't so fast to catch, but have to kinda "learn" how to by other dogs. I am also seeing temperament issues in the dogos alot lately, just as I have seen temperament issues in the Johnson's I have seen, but again, obviously, not all are like that in either dogo or Johnson. My other pet peeve, is size, and it goes for dogos also. There was a reason that the creators stated the size of a dogo should be 60-65 cm (23.6"-25.5") and 40-45kg (88-99 lbs). I have personally seen where added height and weight can be a big hinderance in hunting...they can be a good anchor, but a good share loose their endurance and agility and have a hard time getting through the heavy brush with the added height and weight. Again, not saying ALL, but quite a few. Also, I am not saying I am the know it all and my word is GOd, this comments and feelings are just based on my experiences.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

I just wanted to add that my AB's shed little white hairs "EVERYWHERE" they drool "ALLL THE TIME" and they "FART" alot (hubby feeds leftovers to them/ the furry dog only likes kibble and raw meaty bones/ the AB's eat everything).

Sure the black furry dog blows his coat and sheds clumps but at least I can see the clumps and grab them with my hand or the vac. He is not much of a house dog, but I don't have to worry about his shaking his head and bits of drool sticking to the walls. We wash walls constantly in my house. The best part is forgeting to wash their faces after they eat. It never fails they have to come and say thank you by smearing bits of food and drool on your pant leg. We try to have hand towels placed in various corners of our home just for face wiping.

I am assuming the Dogos will also have the short sticky white hair. We never leave with out lint rolling our clothing, we vacum daily, swifter alot during the coat blowing seasons (spring/ winter). Plus I brush them daily. 

Have fun with your Dogo. Just realize that all pets are messy no matter what you choose.

Julie


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Lynda Myers said:


> I agree with most of what you have said regarding the AB except for one thing. Did you know that most of the sport titled ABs are in fact hybrids? And of those a good portion of them are either directly out of or down off one or more of these three related sires (High Jumpin Mikie, Koa and Matias). A quick glance through the pedigrees reveals a common denominator...a dog named Symmes Rip N Woody. Who is fact a Johnson dog.


Im shocked that your forgot to mention THE most influential ab in dog sports[-(..... Predator! A woody son..... 1st gen hybrid.:wink: 
t


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Good luck with your puppy James, it will be like finding a needle in a haystack..... but......if youre lucky and find a decent one it can surely be fun


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks Maureen, no Katara is straight an arrow just wants that tug really bad!! I'm with you on the size thing. 
Here's another picture of her again she is really pushing in the collar for the tug.
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a0db30b3127ccefa42aac6837b00000030O08QYuWjlw0bg9vPgg/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D720/ry%3D480/
I prefer a working dog to be about 23 inches tall and about 75 -80lbs of course females might be a little smaller. What you gain in strength you lose in stamina and agility definitely not a good trade off. 
Bully Dogos???? Never saw one ... the ones I've saw have always been nice lean and medium long with a good muzzle dogs. 

Souza and SAB (Souza's American Bulldogs) are the same people/dogs. 



Maureen A Osborn said:


> NIce looking pup! The muzzle is really nice, hard to tell if it elbows out tho from that pic. I remember doing research a while back and remember the names, "Souza" and "SAB". If I remember correctly, Souza is more bully type and SAB more standard. I didn't say that a Johnson's couldn't catch a hog or that a dogo is better, all dogs are different. Trust me, I've seen plenty a dogo cur out in the pen. I've also seen dogos that are too "bully" that can catch, but one hog and that's it, it overheats and all. My AB never saw a hog till she was 6 years old, and she caught her first time seeing it like see had been doing it her whole life, as to where I am seeing dogos that aren't so fast to catch, but have to kinda "learn" how to by other dogs. I am also seeing temperament issues in the dogos alot lately, just as I have seen temperament issues in the Johnson's I have seen, but again, obviously, not all are like that in either dogo or Johnson. My other pet peeve, is size, and it goes for dogos also. There was a reason that the creators stated the size of a dogo should be 60-65 cm (23.6"-25.5") and 40-45kg (88-99 lbs). I have personally seen where added height and weight can be a big hinderance in hunting...they can be a good anchor, but a good share loose their endurance and agility and have a hard time getting through the heavy brush with the added height and weight. Again, not saying ALL, but quite a few. Also, I am not saying I am the know it all and my word is GOd, this comments and feelings are just based on my experiences.


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

tracey delin said:


> Im shocked that your forgot to mention THE most influential ab in dog sports[-(..... Predator! A woody son..... 1st gen hybrid.:wink:
> t



OMG....yes Tracey... how could I forget him!! Al did quite a bit to promote the AB in the dog sports that for sure and he did it with hybrids.


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Tracey your male Icon is another great example of a hybrid...Mullens Bubba was as big a heavy duty (140 pounder) Johnson dog who handles d the the southern heat well when others were dropping like flies and was marked as a fairly good working dog considering his mass size.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

well i dont believe that he was actually 140 personally :---), (i have always wanted to use that emoticon lol) but YES a big dog.

Living in florida and working and playing with these dogs over the years, I am not solely convinced that jsut size has as much to do with agility and stamina as much as a combination of structural features.... muscle mass, nostril size, ratios, pallet, etc....

and thanks on Icon..... ;-)

t


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Lynda Myers said:


> Bully Dogos???? Never saw one ... the ones I've saw have always been nice lean and medium long with a good muzzle dogs.
> 
> Souza and SAB (Souza's American Bulldogs) are the same people/dogs.


Yes, I have seen a lot of variation in type with dogos now(and it ain't correct), its a shame. If you go to the photo gallery, I posted some pics of my dogos. My male is as big as I want them to be. My female I feel is the perfect size for a girl. Both dogos are very correct in type, though. 


LOL about Souza and SAB... I remember seeing names like Souza's "X" and "X's" of SAB on some of Lem's dogs pedigrees...never put 2 and 2 together, LOL! OK, so that def. proves your point of some hybrids not being bully at all! WHen my AB was diagnosed with cancer last year, I didnt think hse would be around much longer, so I sat down and looked up all the AB's in Lem's dogs pedigrees and was trying to find a match of a possible breeding that didnt have any Johnson's in the lines. Needless to say, my AB is still alive and doing really well, despite me going totally against what me vet said I should do and told him what to do instead. MInimal surgery and all homeopathy.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

James if you are set on a Dogo, with the mindset that sport work would be a secondary consideration and not a must have - then get a Dogo.

Most people don't rarely realize right out of the gate that they want or are capable of going further with more. By that I mean, it can be said "it's a long shot" a hundred different ways but if sport work was more important to you than the breed you wouldn't be here talking about wanting to get a Dogo for sport.

I'm analogy person so and being someone who can fully relate to this with the dog I have, it's like saying I want an El Camino to haul my 42' fishing boat. It probably can be done, er sort of, but not without a bunch of flats, going off course into the ditch a few times, and blowing a tranny. And if you can imagine, that's just to get it out of the driveway.  Meanwhile my Duramax on 40s just finished launching the boat.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

James:

Somewhere in the bulldog threads there is a post by Jeff O on how to test a puppy's drives and the almighty thresholds for sport work. Its one of those why would you, but if you must, here's what to look for post. You're looking for SUSTAINED drive---the puppy that says more, more, more. Once you narrow your choices, see how they respond to you without the mom, littermates or owner present. My last GSD I took off to a room at the breeders with just me and her in it. Test the drives with the puppy by itself---not with other dogs present. Then there's all the other stuff like sound, touch, elevation. Personally, I'm most confident with the puppy pick if I get to look at them at 3, 5,and 7 weeks. The best herding dog I've had to date was out of show pretty lines. He had that work till you drop work ethic and he was a true I'm here to watch your back type of dog w/ stock sense off the charts. Don't be afraid to walk away if you don't see what you are looking for and just explain to the wife it was a good thought but this is something you are going to invest a lot in and you need to make sure its the right one. Jeff O put something out there again in terms of you have to ask yourself what's more important---the sport or the dog. If its the sport and competition, then this might not be the right breed. If this is the breed you feel is best for you and you are content with taking your chances and realize that finding the right club and decoy match might be difficult or impossible, then proceed full speed ahead. Otherwise, you might rethink the breed choice or at least plan for another dog after you have the dogo somewhat raised.

Terrasita


----------



## james m white (May 8, 2010)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> James:
> 
> Somewhere in the bulldog threads there is a post by Jeff O on how to test a puppy's drives and the almighty thresholds for sport work. Its one of those why would you, but if you must, here's what to look for post. You're looking for SUSTAINED drive---the puppy that says more, more, more. Once you narrow your choices, see how they respond to you without the mom, littermates or owner present. My last GSD I took off to a room at the breeders with just me and her in it. Test the drives with the puppy by itself---not with other dogs present. Then there's all the other stuff like sound, touch, elevation. Personally, I'm most confident with the puppy pick if I get to look at them at 3, 5,and 7 weeks. The best herding dog I've had to date was out of show pretty lines. He had that work till you drop work ethic and he was a true I'm here to watch your back type of dog w/ stock sense off the charts. Don't be afraid to walk away if you don't see what you are looking for and just explain to the wife it was a good thought but this is something you are going to invest a lot in and you need to make sure its the right one. Jeff O put something out there again in terms of you have to ask yourself what's more important---the sport or the dog. If its the sport and competition, then this might not be the right breed. If this is the breed you feel is best for you and you are content with taking your chances and realize that finding the right club and decoy match might be difficult or impossible, then proceed full speed ahead. Otherwise, you might rethink the breed choice or at least plan for another dog after you have the dogo somewhat raised.
> 
> Terrasita


thank your so much for such an insightful post i am going to use everything u have wrote on here and apply it when i pick my dogo pup and ido want the best shot i can have with the dog but its not necassary for me to have an off the charts dog i just wanna have fun with the dog i will not be afraid to tell the breeder that she doesnt have what im looking for if i feel shady and i think im going to bring a local PPD trainer with me to pick it! hopeful that will up my odds. anyway like i said even if i dont even compete i wanna do a job that will help as a release valve for the dogs drives, not saying i dont hope to compete because if i can i will







anyway thanks again for the post.


----------



## russ roberts (Jun 1, 2009)

James heres an article you may like http://www.uwsp.edu/PSYCH/dog/LA/distano5.htm.


----------



## james m white (May 8, 2010)

thanks for all your advice the pups were born today i cant wait to use all of your knowledge to pick the pup.
again thanks, 
james


----------

